# I need a little help please



## bradcrerar (Jan 11, 2013)

I bought a generac xp8000e (8kw/12kw). I am converting it to tri fuel. It has a 410cc engine. I am trying to determine the btu or cubic feet of natural gas required to run this. This will allow me to determine the size of the pipe. 
I am running a NG boiler on the inside of the wall where I want to place this but my heating guy feels if I tap off that line, it will starve the boiler. Any advice on how to calculate the btu or cubic ft of NG?


----------



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

10k BTU / HP is a good rule of thumb. Check out the uscarb.com website for some very good information regarding pipe sizing. 

You can easily convert cc to hp via google.






bradcrerar said:


> I bought a generac xp8000e (8kw/12kw). I am converting it to tri fuel. It has a 410cc engine. I am trying to determine the btu or cubic feet of natural gas required to run this. This will allow me to determine the size of the pipe.
> I am running a NG boiler on the inside of the wall where I want to place this but my heating guy feels if I tap off that line, it will starve the boiler. Any advice on how to calculate the btu or cubic ft of NG?


----------



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

bradcrerar said:


> I bought a generac xp8000e (8kw/12kw). I am converting it to tri fuel. It has a 410cc engine. I am trying to determine the btu or cubic feet of natural gas required to run this. This will allow me to determine the size of the pipe.
> I am running a NG boiler on the inside of the wall where I want to place this but my heating guy feels if I tap off that line, it will starve the boiler. Any advice on how to calculate the btu or cubic ft of NG?


25cc per hp is also a pretty standard ratio to use for conversion so you are looking at 16 +\- hp and 160k BTU of demand.


----------



## bradcrerar (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you that helps out . Hopefully I won't need to run a new line or I will have to cut out 40' of Sheetrock


----------

